# Evan Tanner found dead



## NewArmyGuitar (Sep 8, 2008)

I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but I couldn't find a thread on this and I know there a lot of mma fans on here.

Former UFC middleweight champ Evan Tanner dead at 37 | MMAjunkie.com


----------



## Mattmc74 (Sep 8, 2008)

That sucks! R.I.P !


----------



## ohio_eric (Sep 8, 2008)

RIP

That's awfully young to die.


----------



## Randy (Sep 8, 2008)

What...?!


----------



## jaxadam (Sep 8, 2008)

Whoa, that's hard to believe...


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow. This is awful.

Looks like maybe heat/dehydrations issues are likely. Evan also struggled ith substance abuse.


----------



## daybean (Sep 8, 2008)

just saw him fight a couple months ago...this sucks!!!


----------



## jymellis (Sep 8, 2008)

speechless

jym


----------



## Regor (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah, just read that too over on sherdog. That sucks. RIP


----------



## DslDwg (Sep 9, 2008)

That really sucks. He was one of a very short list of fighters that really fought with a lot of heart. If you need proof watch his fight with Rich Franklin - he just never gives up. If you follow the sport closely though - over the last couple of years he seemed to be going through a lot of personal turmoil. Apparently he showed up at a UFC event with full beard and long hair and no one even recognized him. Once he was getting back on track he actually slept under the ring at the gym he was working out at because he didn't have the money for a place to stay. Seems like he never quite got back on track with his life. Very sad and will be sorely missed.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Sep 9, 2008)

yea, straight up bummer.


----------

